# Finished my 1938 Colson Project



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

I started with this Standard 1938 Colson Project that I purchased from Tim the Skid. 





To keep with a low budget rebuild I decided to go bare metal look since the original paint was gone.  Once I got through the rattle can blue paint job,  I really liked the metal and brass brazing look....so I went with it..


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

*More pictures of progress*



Monarky said:


> I started with this Standard 1938 Colson Project that I purchased from Tim the Skid.
> View attachment 182627
> 
> To keep with a low budget rebuild I decided to go bare metal look since the original paint was gone.  Once I got through the rattle can blue paint job,  I really liked the metal and brass brazing look....so I went with it..View attachment 182628




Thanks to Stoney,  he sold me some original paint Colson fenders, wheel set and other misc parts.  I mocked them on and started to dig on r he color combination with the bare metal look so I went with it. 





Once I put on those creams I really jelled together.


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

*More pictures of finished project*



Monarky said:


> Thanks to Stoney,  he sold me some original paint Colson fenders, wheel set and other misc parts.  I mocked them on and started to dig on r he color combination with the bare metal look so I went with it. View attachment 182630View attachment 182631
> 
> Once I put on those creams I really jelled together. View attachment 182632




Since it started to rain today in So. Cal,   I decided to finish my Colson  after having completed the pin stripping on my fork, tank and chain guard to match the original scheme for the standard 1938 Colson like this....


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

*My completed project pictures*



Monarky said:


> Since it started to rain today in So. Cal,   I decided to finish my Colson  after having completed the pin stripping on my fork, tank and chain guard to match the original scheme for the standard 1938 Colson like this....View attachment 182633





And finally here she is all done up and ready to ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 30, 2014)

*Wow!!!!*

I can't tell you how great this bike turned out. It's simply beautiful. It goes to show bare metal is not so bad after all. Fantastic job man. Rob.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 30, 2014)

*Final product*

It looks very industrial. Machine age styling. I love it! I want one really bad now!


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Dont let Dave see its a Colson.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2014)

Killer job Chris!!! Hope it rides as good as it looks. I've got a bare metal '39 frame and all the parts to build one up, but haven't really gotten anywhere with it yet. You've inspired me. Maybe I'll take the same path that you took, mock it up and see what I think. What did you use to keep the bare metal from rusting?


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Polish it with steel wool every day.


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Spraying with clear enamel will protect it also but your a cheapskate Dave so polish it everyday.


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Killer job Chris!!! Hope it rides as good as it looks. I've got a bare metal '39 frame and all the parts to build one up, but haven't really gotten anywhere with it yet. You've inspired me. Maybe I'll take the same path that you took, mock it up and see what I think. What did you use to keep the bare metal from rusting?




Hi Dave, thanks for your comment and this is what I used to prevent the rust from coming back.  Good luck with your build.


----------



## larock65 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks great Chris! It turned out really nice!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> I can't tell you how great this bike turned out. It's simply beautiful. It goes to show bare metal is not so bad after all. Fantastic job man. Rob.




Thanks Rob.


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> It looks very industrial. Machine age styling. I love it! I want one really bad now!




Thanks Joe and good luck hope you get one to for the next Colson Invasion.


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dont let Dave see its a Colson.




Thanks Vincev.


----------



## Monarky (Nov 30, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Looks good!




Thanks Obi-Wan... Best regards Chris


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2014)

Really like the look.


----------



## eddie bravo (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow 
That looks awesome.  Bare metal has always been a favorite look if mine.  Nice work in the pinstripes, goes well with the fenders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautiful bike, great job all around. I'll go with Joe's "industrial look " observation.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2014)

mike j said:


> Beautiful bike, great job all around. I'll go with Joe's "industrial look " observation.





*"Industrial Look" .... works fer me !!*

Very Nice !!!!!


............  patric




================================
================================


----------



## stoney (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks great Chris. Love the maroon wheels and fenders.


----------



## antiquecycles (Dec 1, 2014)

*Let the negroe chime in*

I must say it was a mistake posting this. Why, you ask? 

If you follow the negroe you already know that I acquired this model about 2 months ago. When I bought it I liked the way it looked; Nasty.

As of late, I have been considering other options for her. After seeing yours I plan on doing the identical scheme. Maybe you and I can ride together at events?
We can be like Brothers. Hell, twins!
We are going to have a lot of fun together 

Of course I am teasing...

Chris, your Colson came out awEsOMe! I really like what you did. I wish I would have done mine similar. I am inspired to re-do mine now. I finally got a badge for mine and I was going to have to polish it since it was not in pretty shape. Now everything will come together thanks to your inspiration.

Ugly


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2014)

Great looking bike Chris, very nice job indeed..


----------



## Monarky (Dec 3, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Great looking bike Chris, very nice job indeed..





Thanks guys for all your nice comments.  Best regards to all of you. Chris (aka:Monarky)


----------

